# Server ?



## TobGod (10. September 2004)

Hi ! Ich bin Montag eine Ausbildung zum Informatiker angefangen und habe von nem Kumpel gehört, der schon ein Jahr dabei ist, dass Linux-Kenntnisse und einen Server zu verwalten sehr hilfreich seien, da es im Unterricht nicht ausgiebig erklärt wird. Nun dachte ich mir, ob ich mir vielleicht mal einen PC bzw. Server kaufe.. Der Preis sollte aber unter 150€ bleiben. Ich will ihn nur als Firewall, FTP-Server und vielleicht als Router gebrauchen, aber hauptsächlich als FTP-Server, da ich viele Präsentationen usw. ablegen muss. Also so 10GB wären schon schön. Was empfehlt ihr mir da ? Einen einfachen PC oder einen richtigen Server mit Dual-Prozessor usw. kaufen ? Und dann wollte ich den Server gerne mit Linux betreiben, ist das möglich und/oder sehr schwer sowas einzurichten ? Danke schonmal !


----------



## JoKne (11. September 2004)

Einfacher Pc evtl. 486er oder auch etwas mehr. Dann Fli4l drauf und fertig.
Sollte für alles reichen was du brauchst ;-)


----------



## TobGod (11. September 2004)

Was ist denn Fli4l ? Ein Programm von Linux ? Also bräuchte der PC bzw. Server keinen guten Prozessor ? Also würde schon so ein 200MHz Rechner ausreichen ? und ist eine Grafikkarte notwendig ? Und braucht man eine schnelle Festplatte ? Also eher mit SCSI Controller oder ganz normales ATA100 oder halt weniger !?

Edit: Ich habe mal ein bisschen rumgegooglet usw. und habe gesehen, dass man einen FTP-Server auch mit diversen Freeware Programmen einrichten kann. Also welches Betriebssystem wäre denn gut für einen 200Mhz Rechner ? Win98 ? Oder geht das alles auch ohne Betriebssystem ? Kenn mich da nicht so aus, was man alles braucht. Habe auch schon gesehen, dass man bei dyndns oder so einen festen Hostnamen einrichten kann. Aber wie wird denn dann das Problem gelöst, dass ich ja alle 12Std einmal kurz ausm Inet rausgeworfen werde und somit ne neue IP habe ? Gibt es da nicht ein Programm, was automatisch die aktuelle IP abruft ? Wenn man den PC auch als Router einrichtet, was braucht man denn dafür alles ? Weil mit einem Router hat man doch dieses IP-Problem nicht mehr oder ? Ach und was kann im Bezug auf Sicherheit machen ? Betriebssystem mit Firewall oder gibst noch was andres ?


----------



## JoKne (11. September 2004)

Das sind aber viele Fragen ;-).
Werde natürlich versuchen alle zu beantworten.



> Was ist denn Fli4l ? Ein Programm von Linux ? Also bräuchte der PC bzw. Server keinen guten Prozessor ? Also würde schon so ein 200MHz Rechner ausreichen ? und ist eine Grafikkarte notwendig ? Und braucht man eine schnelle Festplatte ? Also eher mit SCSI Controller oder ganz normales ATA100 oder halt weniger !?



Ein 200Mhz PC reicht locker. 
Schnelle Festplatten?Je schneller je besser, immer!Aber für einen einfachen
Fli4l Router reicht eine normale IDE 100/133 Platte. Wie groß musst du
selbst entscheiden. Würde je nach dem wo der Router steht auf die Lautstärke 
achten ;-).

Für den Rest http://www.fli4l.de/

Mit der Dyndns gibt es hier ein tutorial schau dir das mal an.
Wenn du noch Fragen hast werde ich dir gerne helfen, muss jetzt leider los.

Machs gut cya.


----------



## Johannes Postler (14. September 2004)

> Was ist denn Fli4l ? Ein Programm von Linux ? Also bräuchte der PC bzw. Server keinen guten Prozessor ? Also würde schon so ein 200MHz Rechner ausreichen ? und ist eine Grafikkarte notwendig ? Und braucht man eine schnelle Festplatte ? Also eher mit SCSI Controller oder ganz normales ATA100 oder halt weniger !?
> 
> Edit: Ich habe mal ein bisschen rumgegooglet usw. und habe gesehen, dass man einen FTP-Server auch mit diversen Freeware Programmen einrichten kann. Also welches Betriebssystem wäre denn gut für einen 200Mhz Rechner ? Win98 ? Oder geht das alles auch ohne Betriebssystem ? Kenn mich da nicht so aus, was man alles braucht. Habe auch schon gesehen, dass man bei dyndns oder so einen festen Hostnamen einrichten kann. Aber wie wird denn dann das Problem gelöst, dass ich ja alle 12Std einmal kurz ausm Inet rausgeworfen werde und somit ne neue IP habe ? Gibt es da nicht ein Programm, was automatisch die aktuelle IP abruft ? Wenn man den PC auch als Router einrichtet, was braucht man denn dafür alles ? Weil mit einem Router hat man doch dieses IP-Problem nicht mehr oder ? Ach und was kann im Bezug auf Sicherheit machen ? Betriebssystem mit Firewall oder gibst noch was andres ?



Ok, los gehts:

1) Fli4l ist ein kleines Linux (OS) - geht sogar auf eine Diskette. Einfach mal googeln. Installation ist sogar einem Linux-Neuling wie mir auf Anhieb geglückt.
2) Naja guter Prozesser. Für 150 € stellt sich die Frage eigentlich nicht, oder? Für den Router selbst reicht der angesprochene (hab einen Fli4l übrigens auf einem 200 MHz Rechner laufen).
3) Grafikkarte: Naja zum mal starten und schaun obs geht ist es fein. Dann ists im Prinzip nicht notwendig (nehme mal an, du willst nicht dauernd vor deinem Router sitzen...). Ausserdem kann man Fli4l glaube ich sogar per Fernwartung warten.
4) HDD: ist ja schon geklärt.
5) Betriebssystem: Naja, nur für den Router reicht Fli4l. Ob es ein Fli4l-FTP-Modul gibt weiss ich nicht -> wieder mal google. Empfehlen würde ich aber einen FTP-Server der hinter dem Router steht. Also ein eigener Rechner.
6) Ja, so ein Programm gibt es. Fertige Router (Netgear oä.) können das teilweise schon von selbst.
7) Kommt drauf an, für was du deinen Router verwenden willst. Wenn du dahinter einen Server haben willst gibts das Problem natürlich nach wie vor. Für den Router selbst nur zum Surfen nicht (da ist dir deine IP ja eigenltich egal).
8) Üblicherweise ist der Router die Firewall für das ganze Netzwerk dahinter. Soweit ich weiss hat Fli4l eine eingebaut. Die muss nur konfiguriert werden.


----------



## Helmut Klein (14. September 2004)

Ist fli4l nicht eine Minimaldistribution? In dem Falle wäre sie nämlich zum vertraut machen mit Linux meiner Meinung nach eher ungeeignet.

Sofern du keine grafischen Anwendungen benötigst reicht sicherlich ein 486er aus, doch stell sich da auch die Frage der Geschwindigkeit wenn er als Router, FTP-Server sowie Firewall laufen soll.

Mit 150,- wirst du sicherlich etwas passendes finden - ein Dual-CPU System ist keinstenfalls nötig. Eine angesprochene 200Mhz CPU mit 32 bzw. 64Mb Arbeitsspeicher reicht für die genannten Arbeiten voll und ganz aus.

Wobei ich anfangs eher das Einsetzen von Linux auf dem Desktop-Rechner empfehlen würde, da du so einfacher reinkommst - außer du hast vor dir ein Fachbuch anzuschaffen.


----------



## Johannes Postler (14. September 2004)

@Helmut: Da hast du recht. Zum Linux lernen ist Fli4l ungeeignet, da es kaum einen Befehl versteht. Eben wie gesagt evtl. den FTP-Server auf normalem PC einrichten und so gleichzeitig Linux lernen.


----------



## TobGod (15. September 2004)

Also der PC soll in erster Linie als FTP-Server fungieren, zu Wheinachten wenn ich einen neuen PC dazubekomme dann auch als Router. Also einfach Linux draufschmeißen und ein FTP-Server-Programm ?


----------



## Spacemonkey (16. September 2004)

Also für 150 € kriegst du schon was besseres als nen 200Mhz-Rechner.
Aber ich würde nicht mit dem Fli anfangen. Zum Lernen  von Linux bringt das irgendwie garnichts.
Ich hatte das daheim auch eine Zeitlang als Router laufen.
Ich würde einfach mal eine Suse-Distribution runterladen und installieren und mal damit rumspielen.

Wenn du dass dann halbwegs kannst,  dann sollte auch der FTP-Server kein Problem mehr darstellen.


----------

